# Just clumsy!



## Margaritaville (Apr 23, 2005)

This is the first time I have ever started a topic, but after this week I gotta share this!

Had a lot of calls last week EMS and fire. All went as usual. No injuries, etc.

I go to the grocery store, lift a case of bottled water and fell a pop in my thumb. By the time I got home, it was swollen and purple. Looked kinda cool, but hurt.

Next day, on my way to class I managed to find the only hole in the parking lot - down I went, head over teacups. My foot and ankle went into an unnatural position but I think it was just overstretched and bruised (that with my pride). Now along comes security all aout 70 years of age, and various EMT's (some scarier looking that others). I needed help getting up, and I had no idea how bad it was, just needed to regroup and look at it myself. I recruited 2 of my favorite EMT's to give me a hand. Security asked me "do you want an ambulance?" I replied no thank you. After the 4th time I was asked - I said if you call them I am already here. I feel bad now, I think they like calling the ambulance and I bursted their bubble - but the embarrassment would have been too much for me. I also did not realize how many EMT's were at my school. How cool! I also now appreciate them even more, because they all waited a day to make fun of me - I love those guys!! (I also thank god that I just had a pedicure - makes for cuter feet even when bruised!)

Finals are next week and I hope I can walk out my front door without busting anything. Damn, life is safer at work!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 23, 2005)

LMAO!!! great story, even though it is at your expense!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Margaritaville_@Apr 23 2005, 08:47 AM
> * Damn, life is safer at work!!! *


I beg to differ.. I broke my humerous getting out of a fire apparatus in the winter. Stepped down, fell on my ***, and landed on a hose clamp. According to people around me after a scream like a little girl, I passed out.  <_< 




WOO HOO. POST # 8600! Put that in your hair and rub it!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Apr 25, 2005)

Now that I plan to work in EMS I have a total phobia of actually being a patient in an ambulance.  I would have to be really out and have someone else call before I rode in one as a patient.   :unsure: 

Not because the emt's/medics are not good caregivers (for the most part) but because I would go in for an interveiw or to apply for a job and hear... "Oh yeah!!! I remember you."


----------



## SCEMT-B (Apr 27, 2005)

My expericance of beinga PT after I got my EMT cert. wasn't all that bad. I gave into a friends idea of doing a forward flip on a trampalen..(sounds lieka story of GOOD IDEA, BAD IDEA)..well I ended up landing on my neck with a few good pops from my neck and a nice tingeling feeling through out my body. 10 minutes later EMS is there and the two women who came to get me had to call for an assist to get me off the trampalen. I felt very embaressed at thsi time and didn't even want to mention I was an EMT but i didn't have to worry bout that. My friend took care of all that for me with "Yeah the funny thing is is that hes an EMT!" I was a marked man for the rest of the call  :lol: Of course the Medics made sure to tell the ER staff I was one too. So the moral of this story is, don't hurt yoru neck so you wont get yoru shirt cut off and then hear form the ER Doc "well that was stupid, you should know better" and strangle your friend for opening her big mouth.


----------



## rescuecpt (Apr 28, 2005)

I fell down a flight of stairs, and the first thing out of my mouth to my mom was "do not under any circumstances call the ambulance.  Now tell me what you see - do all my limbs bend the right ways?"

She wasn't amused.


----------

